# General > Application Testing >  Testers Wanted for Music Application!!!

## TeenDev2012

This is my first application in VB. I have studied up on some coding and this is the product of some after-school work. I would just like some feedback or to see  if anybody was interested in this. 

It allows a user to search for an mp3 file and download it. I added what I could and would like to know if anybody had any suggestions. Thanks!

Message me if you need instructions or any other questions.

<LINK REMOVED>

Steps:



1: Search for a song in this text box. ex: "Glad You Came" (no extension)
2: Press to search.
3: If you get the green blinking "Found Song" label above the search box, then click any one of the 5 buttons (labeled 3 in the picture.)
4: Your song title should automatically be added.
5: Press the button (labeled 4 in the picture) to choose where to save the song on your computer.
6: Click the download button next to your song name (labeled 5.)

----------


## Nightwalker83

I would be happy to test it as long as the exe doesn't contain any malware or viruses.

----------


## TeenDev2012

Thanks for replying so fast. 

I totally forgot about that. I would never put anything like that into my programs. I'll upload the source code so you can take a look at it if you need to. I don't think you can run the file I uploaded because it is just the source code for the main form and not the design part of it. The setup files in my first post are exactly where I took this attachment from.

Note: The mail function will not work in this attachment because i took out the credentials that I used for it.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool it works! Although, I am confused as to what the first file load does, the one next to the magnifying glass? It didn't do anything when I selected it while a song was playing when I selected it when no song was playing I received this message: "Critical error finding song. Please try again". What does that do?

----------


## TeenDev2012

Alright. The file button next to the magnifying glass chooses the location to save the mp3 file. The "critical error" only occurs when the search for a song returns nothing ex. a blank search bar. 

The picture describes how I meant the program to be used. 
1. Click to search for a song.
2. Choose location to save song. Only needs to be done once when the app is open.
3. If you get the "Song Found" message above the search bar, these buttons move the download link to whatever of the five boxes you clicked.
4. Downloads the song if the green check mark box is showing on the left.
The plus button that shows after the download is done adds the song to the media play in the bottom left.

The second file button in the lower left opens a song to play in the media player.

I hope this helps a little. Thanks for trying it out! I really appreciate it. Just let me know if you have any other questions.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Ak ok, thanks! Well, the songs play correct in the media player part anyway.

----------


## TeenDev2012

Great. Did the rest of the button work right? Did all the progress bars and downloads match for you? Were there any things that you searched that returned an error?

----------


## Nightwalker83

If I typew a song name plus extension in to the "Song Name" textboxes then press the download button (indicated by the "4" in the above picture) I receive an "failed Invalid URI: The URI is empty".  If I try to search for a song it says then ifs a critical error when I click on the magnifying glass to begin the search.

----------


## TeenDev2012

I'm sorry. That's my bad for not providing instructions correctly. Hope this helps!

Steps:



1: Search for a song in this text box. ex: "Glad You Came" (no extension)
2: Press to search.
3: If you get the green blinking "Found Song" label above the search box, then click any one of the 5 buttons (labeled 3 in the picture.)
4: Your song title should automatically be added.
5: Press the button (labeled 4 in the picture) to choose where to save the song on your computer.
6: Click the download button next to your song name (labeled 5.)

----------


## Nightwalker83

It worked! Although, the file I tested the program with "2pac - Until The End Of Time" which, is 3.32 MB according to my pc when saved is only 109KB, after I test your program following the guide above.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

TeenDev2012: I have removed the link to your attachment as it contained an Exe. If you want us to test something for you (which we will gladly do  :Smilie:  ), please zip and attach the source code only. 

Thank you for your co-operation  :Smilie:

----------

